# Front Speaker crossover



## joshr (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello all-

My front speakers are JBL Stage Venue series. They have a "6 inch low-frequency transducer" and a stated fequency response of 47Hz-20kHz. They are about 3 foot tall floor standing speakers.

The crossover points I'm considering are "full range" "40Hz" and "50Hz"

In the manual for my reciever it says for tower speakers I should set the crossover to "full range"
Do you guys agree with this? Or do you think that one of the other settings is a better place to start. Obviously 40Hz puts it a little below the speaker's cabability and 50Hz puts it just above.

I have 2 polk PSW-110 subwoofers so I get a considerable amount of bass from the subs.

Any ideas or suggestions are welcome
Thanks for your time
-Josh


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally its best to set the crossover at or near your speakers frequency response. So in your case 50Hz would be best as its not a brick wall as some think, there will still be some information sent to the speaker below that in a sloped off rate down to about 35Hz. This will also reduce the load on the receivers amps.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you are using Audyssey, then I'd recommend this article: http://www.audyssey.com/blog/2009/05/small-vs-large/

_"Do you have a subwoofer in your system? Great. Then your speakers are small. Before you get all upset, read on."_


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Personnally haveing smaller drivers in my new towers as i did before i'd set the X-over at 80hz so long as you have a sub to mesh with them. I can't stand the sound of drivers botteming.:T


----------



## jackyjoy123 (Aug 28, 2021)

bambino said:


> Personnally haveing smaller drivers in my new towers as i did before i'd set the X-over at 80hz so long as you have a sub to mesh with them. I can't stand the sound of drivers botteming.:T
> https://krogerfeedback.nl https://talktosonic.onl https://talktowendys.vip https://whataburgersurvey.onl


thanks for the awesome information.


----------

